# -Low brass excerpts - Play the missing part-



## BrianJohnston (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey guys,

I've recently created a YouTube channel of low brass excerpts that you can play with! (One of 3 or 4 parts are missing at a time + metronome)
I couldn't really find anything like this around, so I thought it was time to create it. Check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/c/BrianJohnstonTrombone/

Hope this is a useful resource for y'all.
- Brian


----------

